# turnips selling for 392, stop by!



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

Feel free to join my town to sell your turnips! You can check out my stores, fish, catch bugs, etc. *I am a TT’er so my current date is april 2nd. * My one rule is to please not take the coconuts or shells near my shops! Other than that, my town fruit is cherries so take a few if you’d like <3 I will be mostly AFK! I’ll be on my beach in the inflatable chair. Feel free to leave any white (or pink, i'd cry) hyacinths around for me, or fossils that you don't need if you’re feeling nice<3 

please be respectful to others! if you'd like to leave feedback on visiting feel free <3

*i'm doing homework rn so come while you can, dodo is BSTGX*


----------



## tajikey (Mar 31, 2020)

On my way!


----------



## Tanyana (Mar 31, 2020)

On my way! Just a heads up, be careful with theives! I already heard of another person losing their lighthouse from someone when they opened their town - just be careful! Be respectful and nice everybody!


----------



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

Tanyana said:


> On my way! Just a heads up, be careful with theives! I already heard of another person losing their lighthouse from someone when they opened their town - just be careful! Be respectful and nice everybody!



oh, how did that happen? o: i didn't know that was possible!


----------



## Sakuranbo (Mar 31, 2020)

On my way! Thank you for hosting!


----------



## Tanyana (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't know - I think they are items now, not like in New Leaf. So you can pick them up and move them around. And when multiple people arrive and the game saves all the time, it could be scary. Thanks for letting me sell and good luck!


----------



## Squanchy (Mar 31, 2020)

*Hi and thank you!*

Hi there, 

do you still plan on keeping open or selectively letting people on? I can just PM you I just wanna sell my turnips xD id tip you for your time <3 

thanks again for the opportunity!


----------



## leohyrule (Mar 31, 2020)

could i come over?


----------



## samyfav (Mar 31, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

samyfav said:


> May I come over?



yes! I'm just waiting for the person previous to sell and then i'll pm you!


----------



## Angelus (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm interested in selling on your island


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 31, 2020)

not sure if you're still open, but i'd like to stop by if possible


----------



## Arualx (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello, Are you still letting people in to sell? My boyfriend has turnips he really wants to sell


----------



## Mszcrystal (Mar 31, 2020)

i can bring you a blue pansy!


----------



## XOXO (Mar 31, 2020)

Are you still inviting people to your island?


----------



## Bhlox (Mar 31, 2020)

Would like to come and sell pls


----------



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

i'll open it up to everyone again, no promises that my wifi will stay though but i wanna get ya all in! code is LL361


----------



## Sammr (Mar 31, 2020)

I would like to visit if your still open!


----------



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

Sammr said:


> I would like to visit if your still open!



code is LL361


----------



## 0orchid (Mar 31, 2020)

Omw, thanks so much!! I'm bringing some peaches for you if you want any


----------



## Mayor Jack (Mar 31, 2020)

I would love to visit if you are still accepting visitors! I can bring some pink and white hyacinths along with a few fossils if you are interested.


----------



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

Mayor Jack said:


> I would love to visit if you are still accepting visitors! I can bring some pink and white hyacinths along with a few fossils if you are interested.



code is LL361 c:


----------



## Sammr (Mar 31, 2020)

May i come if your still open?


----------



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

Sammr said:


> May i come if your still open?



code posted on op!


----------



## Mayor Jack (Mar 31, 2020)

BunnyTears said:


> code is LL361 c:



I'll be there asap! Just need to get the flowers.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay could finally make it c:


----------



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

jessicat_197 said:


> Yay could finally make it c:



thank you for coming!


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 31, 2020)

yay, thanks for having me! i don't have much still, so i just left a small bell tip by the entrance. thanks again


----------



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

opening for the last time tonight! dodo is 3TCRL


----------



## plastic_martyr (Mar 31, 2020)

May i come? Ill bring you some pink hyavinths? Please let ne know


----------



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

plastic_martyr said:


> May i come? Ill bring you some pink hyavinths? Please let ne know



yes you may!


----------



## plastic_martyr (Mar 31, 2020)

Im trying to come but there is interférence. I have a pink hyacinth for you


----------



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

plastic_martyr said:


> Im trying to come but there is interférence. I have a pink hyacinth for you



i have a few people coming through, i'm sorry! i hope you can get in with no more trouble!


----------



## Berry Meowchi (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you so much!!! If you ever need anything let me know and I shall try to assist! > Maybe we could be turnip buds lol


----------



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

Berry Meowchi said:


> Thank you so much!!! If you ever need anything let me know and I shall try to assist! > Maybe we could be turnip buds lol



turnip buddies!! love that haha <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry to anyone who got disconnected!!! i have no idea what went wrong. i'll open up again

- - - Post Merge - - -

anybody who got disconnected, new dodo is BSTGX. 26 minutes til shop closes!


----------



## plastic_martyr (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you so much. I left the pink hyacnths next to you and another planted by your nooks store.


----------



## Rio_ (Mar 31, 2020)

Heading over, thank you so much! ^^ Gonna leave some pink hyacinths for you!
edit: left them outside Nooks Cranny, once again thank you!!! ;o;


----------



## arkero (Mar 31, 2020)

If you're still open, I'd love to drop by


----------



## allainah (Mar 31, 2020)

Will you be opening this again? :s


----------



## BunnyTears (Mar 31, 2020)

still open, BSTGX!

- - - Post Merge - - -

just hurry because store closes in 10!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ugh i'm soooo sorry guys my parents are being irritating with the wifi! one more try

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry if stores close!!!


----------



## allainah (Apr 1, 2020)

thank you so much!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

surprised i made it lOOl


----------



## arkero (Apr 1, 2020)

BunnyTears said:


> still open, BSTGX!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Right on time! Many thanks!


----------

